# How Long of Wait to Apply Wax Over Sealant



## Wingman335 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello all!

I am planning to detail my car this weekend. This is the first time I'm actually detailing a car myself. I've read up the instructions here and other places, gotten all the supplies, and I'm ready to go.

My plan is to claybar the body, then use Klasse sealant over it, and top it off with carnuba wax.

Can anyone tell me if there is a waiting period after applying the sealant (Klasse) and before putting on the wax?

I know the wax would need 10-15mins of curing time, but do sealants require curing as well?

Thanks!


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

probably overnight is your best bet.

This is taken from Klasse's application notes:
Apply glaze to the entire vehicle before you wipe off residue. Allow Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze to set for at least 30 minutes or until it is completely dry. Buff with a soft, microfiber towel for the best results.

Feel free to apply as many coats as you like, buffing each coat off before applying another coat. Wait 8-12 hours between coats. Multiple coats of Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze will not yellow or discolor your vehicle.

I just used Klasses, three coats orver three days, waited another day and put Rejex of that. Curious to see how that does.

Good Luck!
F


----------



## Wingman335 (Apr 24, 2010)

fredderf4444 said:


> probably overnight is your best bet.
> 
> This is taken from Klasse's application notes:
> Apply glaze to the entire vehicle before you wipe off residue. Allow Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze to set for at least 30 minutes or until it is completely dry. Buff with a soft, microfiber towel for the best results.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, fredderf. I should mention that I am going to be using Klasse All in One polish. I just got the container, and the back says that no drying time is needed.

But I will give it a few hours just to be safe.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Its been a long while since I've use Klasse but as a good rule wait 24 hours to let the sealant cure..then your good to go with the wax


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wingman335 said:


> Thanks for the reply, fredderf. I should mention that I am going to be using Klasse All in One polish. I just got the container, and the back says that no drying time is needed.
> 
> But I will give it a few hours just to be safe.


If you are using Klasse AIO, you can coat immediately. I've done it. Just know, the Klasse AIO has no protection. Only the Klasse SG has protection built in.

If you are covering AIO with Wax, you should get very good results.

F


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Klasse All-In-One contains a real polish. It removes surface films, old wax, minor swirls, and oxidation. It’s a true one-step product. It cleans, polishes and protects in one easy step.

Use Klasse All-In-One on all one stage and clear coat paints, gelcoat and painted fiberglass, convertible windows, all clear plastic, finished wood furniture, porcelain, tile, marble, glass, chrome, aluminum, stainless steel and all metals.

Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze is a highly concentrated acrylic formula glaze for new cars and oxidation-free surfaces. High Gloss Glaze provides an additional protective layer over the All-In-One with an exceptionally brilliant mirror-like shine. Always apply it very thin on the surface.


----------



## Wingman335 (Apr 24, 2010)

fredderf4444 said:


> If you are using Klasse AIO, you can coat immediately. I've done it. Just know, the Klasse AIO has no protection. Only the Klasse SG has protection built in.
> 
> If you are covering AIO with Wax, you should get very good results.
> 
> F


Excellent info! I got the Klasse AIO and Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax as gifts, so I want to use these up before buying other products. Hopefully the wax will provide the protection that AIO cannot.

Thanks!


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

blue e92 w/ M-Sport...I miss my blue e92 w/ M-Sport.


----------

